# problem z torrentami

## larhard

Witam, mam następujący problem, pobieram pliki za pomocą torrentów i nagle wiesza się cały komputer (nie ważne za pomocą jakiego programu pobieram), możliwe że zapełnia się cały cache, gdyż zwykle przed awarią komenda free pokazuje prawie cały zapchany cache, ale nie jestem pewien czy to to... może ktoś ma pomysł co z tym zrobić, albo co może być przyczyną tego?

----------

## SlashBeast

Przeciez nie podales zadnych danych, nic, ani logow kernela, ani jaki masz sprzet, jaki kernel, nic kompletnie. Jak ktos mial by Ci pomoc?

----------

## larhard

właśnie chodzi o to że nie wiem co podać bo nie widzę żadnej anomalii, oprócz tego że komputer przestaje odpowiadać. laptop asus k70i, 2 gb ram, intel core 2 duo, karta sieciowa wg. lspci Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller, na każdym kernelu tak samo (obecnie mam gentoo-sources 3.0.3, ale od jądra 2.6.38 nic się nie zmieniło), co do logów to co chciałbyś zobaczyć, to wyślę (jedyne co widzę, to "pci0000:00: ACPI _OSC request failed (AE_SUPPORT), returned control mask: 0x0c"), ale nie widzę żeby cokolwiek się pojawiało gdy komputer się wiesza. Konfiguracja jądra jest następująca: http://pastebin.pl/46987

----------

## SlashBeast

Ten internet to po kablu masz? Mam chyba taka sama sieciowke w netbooku i rozne czary z nia byly, np. sieciowka sie zawieszala po przeslaniu 50M danych, od 2.6.38 chyba dziala juz normalnie, ale wydaje mi sie, ze producent udostepnia rowniez sterowniki do niej na swojej stronie.

----------

## joi_

włącz w kernelu NMI_WATCHDOG i NETCONSOLE, skonfiguruj oba, złap na czym zawisa system i zgłoś buga na https://bugzilla.kernel.org/  albo mailem na netdev@vger.kernel.org

----------

## larhard

ok, postaram się

----------

